
Microsoft Office Launching Soon on Mac App Store - aylmao
https://www.macrumors.com/2019/01/24/microsoft-office-soon-mac-app/
======
aylmao
I have to wonder if Microsoft is dodging the 30% cut or if they reached some
sort of deal with Apple. Office is big-name enough that they definitely don't
need the App Store's distribution channel.

